# Euro Spec - No dazzle high beam assistant



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

f06jon said:


> Thanks. My car seems a bit different as its 2012 - it doesn't have 5AP or 8S4, and it doesn't have a KAFAS2, it has KAFAS. I also don't have NBT but the earlier CIC
> 
> HBA worked from the factory as it was an original option, and the lights are definitely adaptive LED - its written on the housing and they also move when steering - but HBA only goes on/off.
> 
> I've read there are speed settings when different features kick in so I may look at those.


Nod. Mine also says "Adaptive" on the light cluster but, originally, would only go on and off like you. Now, it zigs and zags and dips up and down according to my speed--I suspect you can still kick the adaptive aspects into gear on your car but you'll need to figure out the corresponding ECUs and coding changes. I believe I recall reading yours are under ?FEM?--most FDL-coding mods are prefixed with FLA_*.

Try searching on 5AP and 8NS--that's how I kicked my investigation off and I know I saw references to non-NBT head-units.

Maybe that'll help...


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all, sorry for the late reply but I've been away from the forums for some time.

My car is a 2014 640 GC and it has driver assistance plus, which means it has the KAFAS2 camera and I also have LED lights (even though GF HBA is not exclusive to LED headlights, it also works with Bi-Xenons at least on the 3 and the 5 series). To my best knowledge this feature is available only on 2014 models...? and even though the 5 and the 6 series share a lot of things when it comes to software, they are different regarding 5AP, which in this case only comes on the 5 series (and in other models as well, but not on the 6) and as said above if you remove 5AP (and 8S4) and VO code the corresponding ECUS, you get GF HBA on the 5 series, but because 5AP is not available on the 6 Series, that procedure does not work.

Furthermore, the 6 series doesn't come with GF HBA anywhere... not even in Europe like the 3, 5 and 7 series. At least until this year no 6 series for any market has this feature.

Go to this thread which has a lot of information regarding this feature for different cars and specifically check post #268 where I explain how I was enabled this in my car (after a lot of digging and trial and error): http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=660719

Take a look at this video I made a couple months ago. Check my comments where I specify the best times where the GF HBA is in action:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4BlfNZJd5w

Good luck!


----------



## f06jon (Nov 2, 2014)

Ah.. ok.. so in FRM I don't have 

C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA 
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA 

Last time I had this sort of thing was with Kombi not offering the ability set music and telephone to display on the HUD. I upgraded/flashed the Kombi software and the options appeared and work fine.

Any thoughts on flashing individual modules and whether its safe? The logical ones would be FRM and KAFAS


----------



## f06jon (Nov 2, 2014)

In case its useful to anyone else I've flashed FRM and CAS to F010-13-07-505 as many people talk about FEM_BODY which I think is replaced by these 2 but the 

C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA 
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA 

options haven't appeared. Only KAFAS left to try. I get the feeling this isn't going to go anywhere!


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Imo the Kafas or the FRM are too old?

I would like to know the used cafs in KAFAS and FRM of someone with a working no-dazzle HBA - best in F10.

Edit:
Ok,
106d.caf.013_002_024 for example. This has all the C_HBAxxx

Checked some values which are the same in both cafs.... storage info identical. Guess it might be a try worth to change the cafs.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

So just coding with the changed CAFD, doesn't work. Lots of error codes and no light anymore. Swapped back to original, working fine.

-> Imo FRM too old. Retrofitting a new one should be easy... if I get a used one, I'll give it a try.


----------



## f06jon (Nov 2, 2014)

Did you flash FRM first with the most up to date firmware you can? (I'm not going to change build dates to make it go any newer but I did mine and the version was over a year later.

I might try to upgrade the Kafas software but I doubt that's going to work either. I don't know if the lights have modules themselves.

EDIT - KAFAS already at the most up to date version - I give up!


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Didn't flashed FRM firmware, its not the newest, but kinda new. But even in the latest CAFD from the 012F FRM doens't have the C_HBA... inside.
New FRM are 106d - they have the C_HBA..

I don't wanna try to flash the firmware of the new FRM to my old hardware. If I get another FRM I will try it. Then I would expect that it will work - but 300***8364; for a new one is too much...

In the CAF there is a comment, that the software is for the new FRM Hardware... I think the glarefree hba was mentioned in ECE first with the LCI.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Switching FRM is not enough, but at least one step.

After switching FRM and coding no-dazzle HBA -> error code missing message from Kafas.

What CAFD from the KAFAS is used in the working no-dazzle HBAs - or is it always KAFAS2?


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Noone? Come on guys 

Just need to know if someone uses no-dazzle hba with Kafas and which CAFD is used.

Thanks!


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Up


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

scup0 said:


> Switching FRM is not enough, but at least one step.
> 
> After switching FRM and coding no-dazzle HBA -> error code missing message from Kafas.
> 
> What CAFD from the KAFAS is used in the working no-dazzle HBAs - or is it always KAFAS2?


I am also serching for the ritht way to enable this funtcion on my F11 but unfortunately in my case if dont have - as mentioned bevore - the C_HBA entries in my FRM.

I did a change in KAFAS2 --> Enable Glare free and got an error message: Missing input from FRM.
Guess the problem accure because I dont have the 106d.caf, so I am not able to set the right parameter in 3073 LaMaster1 because I dont have it.

If I understand right, than I have to change the FRM Modul in my car to get 3073 LaMaster1.

Or is it possible to get this settings without changing my hardware?

Modelyear of my car is 04/2013

THX


----------

